# CONTEST!!!! Cutest head shot



## happygoose123

This contest is for cutest head shots! I will choose the cutest head shot next saturday. The winner will get a siggy or aviator made with a pic of your horse/s in it. 
RULES:
-Must be your own pic
-max of 2 pics
-must be a head shot
-have fun!!

Start posting!!!!


----------



## MIEventer

I've always loved this picture of my Boo.....his name is Nelson aka Quantum Leap:










Here he is, thinking mamma's camera has a hidden cookie stash somewhere....


----------



## Miss Katie

Sleepy Baby Nudge









Clo bear


----------



## danastark

Domino









Cody


----------



## CrazyChester

Abby


----------



## Redneckgirrll

looks like their all keepers to me!!!!!!!!!!!! they are so cute

isabell!!!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

*Shiloh and Saro*


----------



## Spyder




----------



## MIEventer

OH my goodness! I've always wanted a dark bay, chocolate bay with a white mane and tail!

What a beauty!


----------



## 3neighs

My pretty girl, Stella:









Luna at a week old:


----------



## Callitized

love all the horses


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

My sweetie, Sandie


----------



## SamboStar

Here's Sam's laughing shot...perfect timing!








William..he's saying, "Whatcha doin'?"


----------



## happygoose123

awww gorgeous pics every one!!! keep them comming!! This is going to be hard lol


----------



## CedarHillQuarterHorses

1. Eddie, Sorrel Sabino Overo Stallion and Dixie, Bay Quarter Horse Mare



2. JJ at 5 hours old! He used to lick the milk off his mouth like a baby!


----------



## starlinestables

I'll Play! Here are some pics of my Arab gelding Prince...


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Those are great photos! Here is one of T'sai:


----------



## belgianlover

here we go, the first is ben my belgian and abbey our arab cross mare and the second is my big boy ben trying to figure out why i was on the floor lol


----------



## Rebelappy

2 of my three boys


----------



## Twilight Arabians

here's mine!!


----------



## mattie

which sataday is the deadline?
i hope i can get a couple later!


----------



## mattie

whats a siggy/aviator?


----------



## GiddyVirgil

Virgil to the Left and Giddy to the right.Feeding time!


----------



## peace love and paints

my 08 baby gurl


----------



## BrokenSpur

Prize at 3 years old.











My daughter with a very special old Gentleman Dancer


----------



## mattie

help? how do i post a picture of my pony?


----------



## SamboStar

Mattie:
One thing you can do - I did it - is go into the "User CP" and under "Networking" click on "Pictures and Albums", then click on "Add Album", the you can upload a picture from your computer. If I missed something, please let me know!
Oh, a siggy (or signature) is something you can set in your profile...explore the User CP and you'll find it. An avatar is the picture that shows up under your username when you post on a thread. Look at the pictures on the other poster's posts...that's what it looks like/what and avatar is. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Ne0n Zero




----------



## tempest

Try this again.


----------



## Vidaloco

SamboStar said:


> Mattie:
> One thing you can do - I did it - is go into the "User CP" and under "Networking" click on "Pictures and Albums", then click on "Add Album", the you can upload a picture from your computer. If I missed something, please let me know!
> Oh, a siggy (or signature) is something you can set in your profile...explore the User CP and you'll find it. An avatar is the picture that shows up under your username when you post on a thread. Look at the pictures on the other poster's posts...that's what it looks like/what and avatar is. Hope this helps!!


You can also add it as an attachment to a post. 
1. Click on the paper clip icon that is at the top of the screen where you post replys 
2. click on "chose file" where you can insert a photo from your computer
3. click "upload" it takes a few seconds depending on your internet speed.
4. when the upload is complete it will show below. 
5. close that window and then I usually hit "preview post" to make sure it made it and add any text I want to. 
Thats it.


----------



## wild_spot

Here is Wildey, and Pepper. Guess which one is Pepper, lol!


----------



## happygoose123

> which sataday is the deadline?
> i hope i can get a couple later!


the 28th, this saturday


----------



## masatisan

Caleb looking pretty:









Caleb being silly:


----------



## mattie

hiya
i finally got my picsof the horse thanks to sambostar and vidaloco,thanks so much!


----------



## SamboStar

That actually sounds better, Vida!! I'll remember that...


----------



## morganshow11

Here is my boys Clippy and Diamond. (Diamond is the first pic, Clippy is the second pic.) I just love the snow on Clippy's cute nose, he was eating it before i took the picture lol. They are both so photogenic!!


----------



## SallyRC123

Candy!


----------



## HorseLuva97

these are some really cute pics!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Great pics everyone!!!!

Here are mine:

The first is my girl April:










And the second is my BO's mini (Dandy) that I showed last summer... this was taken after a show:


----------



## tawariel

my beloved shetan:


----------



## JT Performance Horses

My AQHA colt "Eyes Mitee Fine"


----------



## Jenna

Ooh goodie, I can enter this one!

Riannon, my 9 month old foalie









Luscious Lui









Kira, when she was 8 months old









And can we include dogs? Shadow, just because he's got the most amazing eyes ...


----------



## happygoose123

Great pics everyone!! So many to choose from!!!! 

Jenna - the rules are 2 pics only so it wouldnt be fair to everyone else if you post more than 2. can u please choose 2 of your horse pics and ill disregard your others. Thanks! Your dog has amazing eyes!!! I love em!!! hes so cute!!


----------



## Loosewolf

*OK*

Here's 
Max


----------



## Loosewolf

*Ok II*

Max once more


----------



## mattie

sorry about the third pic i didnt even know it was there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InBox




----------



## dimmers_double

Here is my 2008 APHA Sabino Filly. her name is Tara Apache Jac









this is my 24 year old Arab, Khlassikhal.


----------



## happygoose123

sorry it wasnt announced yesterday, I wasnt home.

*AND THE WINNER IS....*










*CONGRATS!!!!!!!*

Private msg me a pic of your choice and i will make it into a aviator or signature for you!!

It was a really hard choice!!!! Great pics everyone!!!! Well done!!!!

Hope everyone had fun!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

Congratulations Peace love and paints !!


----------



## peace love and paints

thanx vidaloco!!


----------



## mattie

how do you make signitures??????????


----------



## SamboStar

Ok, go to "User CP" AGAIN . Scroll down a bit and under "Settings and Options" on your left you'll see "Edit Signature". Up will come a text box where you can type in what you want...your signature will come up underneath the text when you post. Now watch, I'll bet Vidaloco has another way to do it!!


----------



## koomy56

Sorry they're sideways...I can't fix it for some really annoying reason. lol


----------



## BlackPearlMirage

This is my horse Presley when he played in the mud;









This is our baby Maverick:


----------



## zanyoutthere

http://www.walkerswest.com/images/HistoryPics/PridesStormyNightHeadShot.jpg
prides stormy night


----------



## close2prfct

Jazz wanting to eat the camera


----------



## Birdeye723

Here's my Dixie girl!


----------



## PaintLegacey RR

this is RR Imprimis Milly Dee or as i call her Sweet Cheeks


----------



## happygoose123

i dont know if you realise or not but the contest closed ages ago and the winner was already chosen. but if your jsut sharing thats fine!! lol!!! they are very cute!! i lvoe maverick he is gorgeous!!! and milly dee is beautiful!!!! i love her haha!!


----------



## brookelovesparelli

hehehe maybe we could have another comp


----------



## Tayz

great idea...seem this comp is finsihed  congrats to the winner. Personally, I think all the horses are winners


----------



## happygoose123

> hehehe maybe we could have another comp


lol!! ok! i will jsut stick with this thread seems so many people have added pics after it finished haha!!! ok all pics entered after the winner pics are counted. stick with the original rules for this comp. but i will judge the winner in exactly 2 weeks from now. have fun.... again!!!! hahaha!!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

These are my horses Jersey and Sheena (Jersey is the first pic,shes my old mare, shes so cute! Sheena is the second)


----------



## CrazyChester

Could I enter again?


----------



## happygoose123

> Could I enter again?


yea every one in the previous contest can enter again!


----------



## ashleym100

Just alito flashback(iassic)


----------



## Dreamer1215

Gonna be hard to top the last pic of "Ashleym100", but I've always loved this one of my Prints. Kinda like he's saying "How YOU doin'?":


----------



## Trissacar

http://www.zootoo.com/photo/flowerjump?OXwzMDM5NzZ8NTA0MTQ4fG58bnww
zootoo.com - view photo


----------



## Twilight Arabians




----------



## Vidaloco

I'll post another one too. Is there another prize since the last one was already judged?
Here is Saro again. Not a great shot but my pics are on my old computer


----------



## webdawg

*Wesley and Paco*


----------



## LDblackhorse

Well here is my stallion

View attachment 7050

View attachment 7051


----------



## RedHawk

Penny









Micky(black ASH) and Shea(chestnut OTTB)


----------



## shellyshoe

I like mikey and shea ... cute pair great pics everyone


----------



## 2manypetz

head shot of my daughte and her TWH horse Red comparing manes.


----------



## leviijeans

Here are two of mine


----------



## happygoose123

ok im going to judge now!!! sorry its not on time, i havent had a proper chance to get on this site lately.

*AND THE WINNER IS......*

*AHLEYM100'S SECOND PIC OF IASSIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!! HOPE EVERYONE HAD FUN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIEventer

Congrats!!! LOVELY HORSE! DA ROOL!!!!!

Vidaloco - I LOVE your dark chocolate with flaxen mane.......lovely!


----------



## jadeewood

Apache, 5 years old.


----------

